# "Schwinn Autocycle"



## onecatahula (Mar 19, 2018)

(not mine)

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-autocycle/6535665711.html


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 19, 2018)

I’m disappointed already after seeing the seat


----------



## fattyre (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm curious after seeing that seat!  I daily rode a sliding rail Messinger and it only lasted about two years.  Would love to see the wear or the lack of wear on that bike.   Also curious to see what else he has.  Too bad I'm a thousand miles away.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 19, 2018)

Not rare....Schwinn made millions of them... despite that, it looks like a nice bike albeit a little overpriced for a postwar


----------

